# Jacque hétu



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I heard is work recently and i was blown away by is Mozart variation, his composition are fine has well. at some point i heard Penderecki-esque moment it was great.

One of the sharpest knife around.I was wondering if he was prolific in is repertoire because i only could fine 2 cd of him.One an opera the other one is orchestral.

That about it for now :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Jacques Hetu *(1938 - 2010), one of Canada's most prolific composers.

I've not heard much of his work. I can only suggest Variations for piano, as performed by Glenn Gould.










FYI, a new Chamber Music release...










Related:

http://www.thecanadianencyclopedia.ca/en/article/jacques-hetu-emc/


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

He has some nice guitar pieces:


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2016)

After a great concert with iMusici in Montreal, and Jerome Ducharme, guitarist, where the Concerto for Guitar and Strings by Jacques Hetu was performed, I've been enthralled again by possibly the most enduring Canadian composer. 

So bumping up! Check out the Naxos release on Spotify. A great CD. I wish more of his music was recorded. He composed many concertos for unusual instruments. English horn, organ, marimba, vibraphone, guitar, etc. 

In Canada we get to hear his music on a regular basis performed live. But I hear it's also played in Europe.


----------

